# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Yerli sermayeli BMCnin iflası istendi

## ceydaaa

adad.jpgGeçtiğimiz günlerde mayına karşı dayanıklı araç Kirpinin üretimi ile ilgili Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarlığında uyarı alan BMCde makineler 1 Şubatta durdu. Bir süredir mali zorluk içinde olduğu bilinen BMC ile ilk iflas davası da açıldı ve ilana çıkıldı.

Norm Elektronikin açtığı iflas davasının dışında BMC hakkında üç iflas davası daha açılmış durumda.

İşçilere olan borcu 12.5 milyon TLye, piyasaya olan borcu ise 400- 500 milyon TLye ulaştığı belirtilen şirketin son umudunun Katarlı bir ortak olduğu konuşuluyor.

Kulislerde BMCnin yüzde 45 hissenin Katarlı şirkete satışı için masaya oturduğu konuşuluyor.

Şirketin son yıllarda savunma sanayiine yönelik geçtiği üretim atağı dikkat çekiciydi. Aynı dönemde şirket içinden ve çalışanlardan şirket zordamesajlarının gelmeye başlaması BMCnin zor günleri aşmak için kurtulma reçetesi olarak yorumlanmıştı.

YeniÇağ'ın haberine göre; Mayına karşı dayanıklı araç Kirpi, BMCnin en büyük umutlarından biriydi. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ile 468 Kirpi üretimi için anlaşma yapan BMCnin bu yılın başında 175 Kirpiyi ve 105 adet 2.5 tonluk kamyonu teslim etmesi gerekiyordu. Ancak teslimat yapılamadı. Geçtiğimiz günlerde Savunma Sanayii Müsteşarlığı Kara Araçları Daire Başkanı Levent Şenel de bu konuda şirkete uyarıda bulunmuştu.

Şenel, Bir ay zarfında bu işi çözdüler çözdüler, çözmediler Silahlı Kuvvetler için biz bunu başka bir yerden tedarik edip, vermek zorundayız. Çok büyük sabır gösterdik açıklamasını yapmıştı. BMCnin geciken teslimat nedeniyle gecikme cezası da işlemeye devam ediyor.

haberfedai.com

----------

